# Hiking this weekend



## sticks (Dec 3, 2003)

I am new to this board, usually post at AMC BB.Anyone out there hitting the Whites this weekend?
Thinking of Hi Cannon Trail to Cannon if anyone interested.

Happy Trails
 

Sticks


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2003)

Welcome to the boards, Sticks!


----------

